# Friday Cloey



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Whos up for this as I didnt go for fear of being a lightening rod this morning.........

By the way I'm having beers tonight so it might be wise not to fully rely on me being there or will confirm much later tonight - or go straight from the cross!!!

WOOOPPIE


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Tomorrow could be a go - weather looks like it will give us a break in the morning. Wind looks a bit ordinary though - it will be a tiring paddle home against the NE...

Put me down for a definite maybe.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Deano I thought you were a peddler !!!! :?


----------



## Gordon (Oct 14, 2007)

Im keen, was keen for thismorning but the weather put me off.

Will confirm thisafternoon!


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

See you guys just before 5am hopefully, last chance this week for stinkboat free fishing. I'll set the alarm for 4am and have a peek out.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Early ales for me - so should be there in the morning as long as the lightning is not there !!!


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

wopfish said:


> Deano I thought you were a peddler !!!! :?


Yeah, sorry - freudian slip. I meant the peddle home might be tiring. Anyway, I have packed the car and I am ready to go subject to a 3am weather check. I am also packing my sail to help me get back without my legs going to jelly.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm a likely starter.


----------



## Gordon (Oct 14, 2007)

Im in, yak's on the car and im counting the hours to go....


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

shitfaced but ready....


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

See you at 0445


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Weather report says "late thunder" - clouds look a bit dodgy but I am heading out there now.


----------

